# Miramar station or La Jolla station on the Coaster



## ParanoidAndroid (Aug 17, 2016)

In San Diego county, a commuter rail operation called the "Coaster" runs. Wouldn't it be good to have a Miramar station and/or a La Jolla station in between Sorrento Valley and Old Town?


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 17, 2016)

maxbuskirk said:


> In San Diego county, a commuter rail operation called the "Coaster" runs. Wouldn't it good to have a Miramar station and/or a La Jolla station in between Sorrento Valley and Old Town?


Sure, if you can have other trains travel past a stopped commuter train on miramar hill.


----------



## sechs (Aug 22, 2016)

Where would they put the station?

There needs to be space for a siding and the station. They might want parking and bus stops.


----------



## neroden (Aug 30, 2016)

The hill, curves, and canyons make it impractical. There's been a long-term proposal to tunnel under La Jolla with an underground station, but it seems to be indefinitely postponed.


----------



## hmy1 (Sep 6, 2016)

A Coaster station at Nobel Dr. has been in the long term regional transit plan. Its location around UTC is not ideal but it is the most practical without having to tunnel under. MTS' Superloop circular bus service to connect it with the rest of UTC and the forthcoming trolley has been in service for several years now.


----------

